# Mobile Livery Wanted



## LoveCobs (15 April 2016)

Does anyone know of a reliable mobile livery service in the Oldham area?


----------



## Honey08 (17 April 2016)

Yes, but she's just injured herself and can't work for the next month or so.  There is another girl that has started doing it, if you're on Facebook she's advertised on Oldham and district RC's Facebook page in the last week or so.


----------



## LoveCobs (17 April 2016)

Great, thanks will check Facebook. I know you say the other person has injured herself but could you let me have her details as well?


----------



## Honey08 (20 April 2016)

Helping Hands Animal Care (Gemma Dumbill) is the one advertising on their page (has a Facwbook page).  And sue Burnett (SNB Equine) is who we usually use, also on Facebook.


----------



## LoveCobs (20 April 2016)

Thanks for the names, really helpful


----------

